# Little Miss Higgins - Me And My Gin



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNRg_NtsAMg


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice, interesting performer, has a really nice sound.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

She came to my town to do a show,I've been a fan ever since,Great guitar player,real olschool bluesy sound,kinda hard to describe but i like it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I like her voice, and her guitar playing. She seems to have a great personality to boot. Last night was the first time I ever heard her. Believe it or not, a lady at work told me about her. This is the type of blues I really enjoy, I was a little hesitant to put it up.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I like her voice, and her guitar playing. She seems to have a great personality to boot. Last night was the first time I ever heard her. Believe it or not, a lady at work told me about her. This is the type of blues I really enjoy, I was a little hesitant to put it up.


Oh my Gosh why? it's GREAT! Veyr cheecky! I loved it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, very nice! Great timing and humour. Bookmarked! I'm also digging Sue Foley, so this is a nice fit. Thanks for the link.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's another.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEj2hSr_Tqc

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Ah the neighbours dog,thats why the scene looked familiar.Lots of great local talent on that program.I hope they renew the series this summer i always liked the show and watched it when i could.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

What is this Neighbors Dog of which you speak? I could google it but that seems so impersonal. Do tell sounds like something I'd dig.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

The neighbors dog is a local saskatchewan show on SCN,it ran on Tuesday's at 9:00-9:30,there usually was another past episode on after the new weekly one.It ran again on sundays,just a repeat of the tuesday shows.I don't know if they have a youtube like player on their website,maybe they have a youtube channel.The chanel is SCN,not sure what it stands for.http://www.scn.ca/
Heres a direct link the the show: http://www.scn.ca/programming/neighbors_dog_the
There was a singer songwriter on that looked alot like fraser haha


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Dudes, I am so excited! Little Miss is an instructor at this year's Hornby Island Blues clinic, and I signed up for some of her classes!
-Mikey


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

How I envy you! Should be a great experience!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> Dudes, I am so excited! Little Miss is an instructor at this year's Hornby Island Blues clinic, and I signed up for some of her classes!
> -Mikey


Sweet! Bet you have a blast! I'm envious too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

This the best thing I've seen in a long long time. The crowd interaction is totally unscripted and off the cuff. I would like to see her appear at our BluesFest International here in Windsor this summer. This girl is going places!:2guns:


----------

